# April 28, Rochester NY, Peter Sieling, "Collapsing Beekeeper Disorder: How to ..."



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: April 28, Rochester NY, Peter Sieling, "Collapsing Beekeeper Disorder: How to ..*

in 2 weeks!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: April 28, Rochester NY, Peter Sieling, "Collapsing Beekeeper Disorder: How to ..*

Tomorrow night!


----------

